# My mouse is sneezing a lot



## rainstars (May 3, 2012)

My mouse Lila is around 2 months old. She's been sneezing a lot even before she was introduced to the substrate that she's on, which is megazorb and paper tissue in a sputnik to nest in. 

She's now back at home from the vet. She was climbing upside down in her carry case, was acting energetic for the vet and her breathing sounded ok. She has shiny fur, healthy eyes, is eating and drinking fine. At home she doesn't explore or play as much as other mice do though. 

The vet didn't give anything at all for her to take. She said it's probably viral and not a respiratory infection. I'm not sure what the difference is between the two? Should she have been given something?


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

A virus is the same as us getting a cold. We have to let it runs its course, there's no cure for it, whereas a respiratory infection would be likely caused by bacteria and bacteria can be killed by antibiotics.
If you want to try boosting your little ones immune system, you could give her some probiotic yoghurt which will be good for her immune system and therefore she will fight off illness more effectively.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I hate megazorb I find it way too dusty and it even set me off sneezing. I had 4-5 bags and all of them were dusty.
I use ecobale now although I have rats but megazorb upset my rats too so I wonder if that's the reason for your mousie sneezing.


----------



## rainstars (May 3, 2012)

She was sneezing before I got her home and put her into the cage, and all that was in the carry case was tissue paper bedding. I've just bought another 3 sacks of megazorb today because I love the stuff, it's so nice and soft and the right size for them to dig in. I haven't found it dusty, maybe a little bit at the bottom of the bag. I don't like the idea of cardboard squares. I have a hamster and he likes to dig in megazorb too.  

Do you think the warm weather will make it worse for her? Would it help if I made the water really icy? I noticed that right after she drinks she sneezes a lot more.


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

rainstars said:


> She was sneezing before I got her home and put her into the cage, and all that was in the carry case was tissue paper bedding. I've just bought another 3 sacks of megazorb today because I love the stuff, it's so nice and soft and the right size for them to dig in. I haven't found it dusty, maybe a little bit at the bottom of the bag. I don't like the idea of cardboard squares. I have a hamster and he likes to dig in megazorb too.
> 
> Do you think the warm weather will make it worse for her? Would it help if I made the water really icy?* I noticed that right after she drinks she sneezes a lot more*.


i'm probably over thinking this, but if this was any bigger animal then it would have received a full health check- including checking the mouth for a cleft palate or similar abnormality. if there was a minor hole in the palate then while drinking tiny parts of water could get into her respiratory tract and cause sneezing/coughing. did you mention this to the vet (about it being more frequent right after a drink)?


----------



## rainstars (May 3, 2012)

No I didn't mention it to the vet because originally I thought it might be because it's in a shallow bowl and not a water bottle. Maybe she got some of it on her nose? Or it might have been because it was cold? I'll watch her the next time she drinks to see if it happens again. I didn't think much of it until I wrote it on here.


----------

